# Chainsaw question



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok while this technically has to deal with wood at some point, I still put it here to keep out of the way of more pertinent topics.

I need a chainsaw to cut up logs to make turning blanks. I'm looking at either a Stihl, Echo, or Husqvarna. Does anyone have an opinion on these? I've heard from some that Stilh is the best made (and they are more expensive) but have had a acho trimmer that has never failed me in years. Not sure about Husq except they spend a lot of money to advertise.

Thanks.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i got the sthil
it has thumb chain tightening
not the screw type

and oil/gas caps that don't get lost

i've used huskys
very heavy 
compared

here is a good place to get chains
for any saw or forestry needs

$11 compared to $32 at the saw store

http://www.baileysonline.com/

i bought the saw at the sthil store
but baileys has* EVERYTHING*
including motor parts and manuals


----------



## MrsBob (Jul 18, 2011)

Around here most of the loggers use, Stihl! Usually Husq is the 2nd choice! 
We have 4 Sthils, the oldest is about 20, still runs good! The newest is about 3, really hate the fuel and oil caps, but it runs good! Picked up the other 2 Stihls from a friend that needed cash, both are older and both still run good!
Dad always has problems with his Echo, but chances are good that's operator error.
We also have an old Husq, it still runs, but it's a monster to use! (so I have been told)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have an Echo CS305 that I converted from 12in to 14in. I have used it over the past 10-years and am truly glad that I went with Echo this time. You can see my little saw in the background here.

Years ago (late 1970s) I had a 20in Homelite that worked well enough, but I understand the Homelite has gone down ill since then. Also, a piece of advice-- Don't let your ego make you buy larger than you need. I have found smaller is better, unless all you are going to do is cut down large trunks ALL THE TIME. I have found that I can do MUCH more with a smaller chainsaw without as much fear of kickback from sticking a long bar where it does NOT belong. *;-)*

Just my 2-cents…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm engaged in a similar purchase decision myself. All I can really add is that when I moved to the country, I bought every landscaping thing I could think of with the exception of a chainsaw. I really didn't care about the price at the time and I bought the best I could based upon recommendations. I bought the Husq brush cutter and starting abusing it right out of the box. It's got the Honda that takes straight gas. I don't clean it, rarely check the oil, and bang it around until it runs out of gas. It's almost become a project of mine to kill it because they came out with a bigger one I want. I haven't been successful over the last two years despite my best attempts. That gives me reason to look at the Husq chainsaws really hard.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

My husband collects chain saws. Mostly stihls and Johnsered. 
The advise that he gives everybody is to go to an actual dealer store, not the big box stores. He says that the stihl you get at lowes is not even close to a real stihl. you will also get much better service and people who are more likely to be able to answer your questions.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been using my sthil for over 25 yrs cutting a min. of 5 cords a firewood a year, other then bar & chains and until this past spring installing a new oiler the saw has been flawless.
Also have a newer Husky, their smallest saw that i use for limbing, it runs good but its a home owner model and little things are starting to pop-up.
All the big man. saws have both home owner & commercial models,
HO models only have a 50hr warrenty and the commercial models have a 300 hr one.


----------



## woodjunkie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have an Echo CS340. 4 years old and have never had it worked on , it takes 3 pulls for a cold start and let it idle 30 seconds. Once warmed up starts first pull every time. Also have an Echo Leaf Blower and String Trimmer. Good prices and 5 year warranty


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I own 2 husky's and would buy them again. Here is what I use them for. It sounds like your not going to be cutting a lot (stihl, Husqvarna and Johnsered are made to run all day every day). If your only using it now and then, most known brands would probably be ok.


----------



## RZH (Nov 20, 2009)

I've had a couple echos and haven't had a problem. I cut about 8 cords of pine a year. All machines noted above are great, but the price of the echo sold me. They also offer rebuild kits. Just as IMPORTANT is learning to sharpen the chains. I change out the chains often to insure a fast cut.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I got tired of fooling around with mixing gas and having it sit around til it went bad. I just didn't use it that much.
I bought an electric from Sears and it has served me faithfully. Would I want to cut a cord of wood with it? No
but functions fine for my ocassional triming. I have cut up to 6" thick with it.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

We like the Echo chain saw (CS-450 with 18" bar), brush cutter (SRM-265-T), and back pack blower (PB-500).

All start easily and have had no problems but, do give them regular preventative maintenance.

Have friends with Husky and Stihl that have same experience. Think you will be okay with any of the three.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Viking, how do you like that brushcutter?


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Bertha;

If I had to replace it would go buy same one.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^no kidding. I might have to look at the Echo a little harder. Husqvarna came out with a bigger "bicycle handle" style one after I bought mine. When I kill it, I wanted to go up a notch. I'll take a look at the Echo. Thanks a lot, Viking.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ive got a Stihl Great Chainsaw


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a Poulan, great little saw, 18" bar and has been cutting lots of firewood for 6 years or more. Stihl, Jonsered and Husqvarna are probably the best you can get. Look at the price of replacement chains when you buy, it would suck if you bought something rare that costs a fortune for regularly replaced parts.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a Stihl and I love it. I strongly agree with what Horizontal Mike said many posts ago:
Don't let your ego make you buy larger than you need.
Unless you've used chainsaws before and are comfortable with them, it's better to start with a smaller guide bar eg. 16-18 inch, unless you are planning to cut down monster trees all the time.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have both an Echo and a Stihl. The Echo is 25 years old and has never failed me (440 EVL.) The Stihl is a pole saw (about 8 years old) which I use a lot too. The Stihl works good, but I think the Echo is quicker to start and I have never had any problems with it. The Stihl has had leaking bar oil, but nothing serious.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

I'll cast my vote for Stihl as well. There is an art to starting them, they do flood easily if your in a warmer climate. They have been the most durable and highest power saws that I have used for the 25+ years.
Husqvarnas run a close second and would not turn them down if you have a better dealer located in area. Echo are probably the easiest to start, though their smaller saws are a little down on power. The Jonsereds that I've worked with have been kind of heavy and underpowered. I won't doubt that they are durable, as they seem well made.

Beware. Stihl and Husqvarna offer two differing line of saws. One line for the pros and a value engineered line for the homeowners. You want the professional models, There have been to many compromises made in their homeowners lines.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the feedback everyone. I finally went ahead and got the Husqvarna 445 (and yes I got it at Lowes simply because they accepted a 20% off Harbor Freight coupon and I returned enough things in the last week that I ended up having a gift card that covered the entire amount.

At first I got the little 14" Husq 34cc saw but it had difficulties even cutting through some spalted maple so I returned it the next day for the 445 and I'm very pleased with it. I'm sure there's a lot to be said for the pro lines and at some point I'll move up, probably to a bigger pro model Stihl or Husq but I was running out of blanks and preferred to spend on the saw to make my own. haha

Thanks again!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

If that is all you will use it for, get a Remington 3.5hp electric chainsaw. They are great for just that!


----------

